# RT60 and adjusting a suspended ceiling



## gct (May 11, 2009)

Hi

This is my first post, hope I'm in the right place.

I have just started with REW and have a recording area that I want to get the best RT60 results by adjusting the suspended ceiling.

I have a 60cm grid for ceiling tiles with slight inclination. I have 1cm or 2cm rockwool tiles and plasterboard tiles as well as an unlimited supply of rockwool in 20L plastic bags. 

What's the best procedure to keep the RT60 as high as possible. Any practical help would be most appreciated.

Thanks

GCT


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Probably best posting this in the Home Audio Acoustics forum, or possibly Home Theater Design and Construction


----------



## gct (May 11, 2009)

Thanks will re-post there


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Thread moved to "Home Audio Acoustics".


----------

